# Bone Bridge Pins



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone on here knew of a Canadian online source for me to pick up Bone acoustic bridge pins? I have a set that I bought a while back at a music store on the other side of the island and replaced the original plastic ones that were in my Advanced Jumbo, the problem is the bone ones are a dyed yellow color and look odd up against the bone saddle. I've tried to get to get a set of them locally but for some reason or another nobody wants to order them in, all I can get are plastic pins or special order Tusq pins. Ordering from the states isn't really an option for me once shipping to the island and duties are thrown on top of the original cost of the pins. So if you know of a Canadian online source where I can buy a set to it would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang!!! I just placed an order with Stewart McDonald that shipped out this afternoon. coincidentally, I ordered some snakewood bridge pins for myself. I could have included some bone pins too and then just stuck them in the mail for you.

I'm sure you didn't want to hear that though...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

sent you a PM


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Dang!!! I just placed an order with Stewart McDonald that shipped out this afternoon. coincidentally, I ordered some snakewood bridge pins for myself. I could have included some bone pins too and then just stuck them in the mail for you.
> 
> I'm sure you didn't want to hear that though...


Not a problem, a buddy of mine who's in the process of changing all of my nuts over to bone was going to order me a couple sets of bone pins from Stewart McDonald when he made his order but he said there wasn't any available at the time. Talk about luck. Thanks all the same.




rollingdam said:


> sent you a PM


PM'd back. :smile-new:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

theres these-
http://stores.ebay.com/bezdez/_i.html?_nkw=Bridge+Pins+&submit=Search&_sid=11557664


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually I just ordered a set from Tapestry Music last night, they're the same as the ones I have so they'll fit perfectly. Only difference is they're not dyed yellow.











They're not as yellow as the camera makes them but they still look odd.


----------

